

Cryptography as a target [video] - younata
http://www.techendo.co/posts/techendo-cryptography-as-a-target

======
nullc
Is there one of those snazzy four letter codes like "TLDR" which means "This
was a video with insufficient information to determine if it was applicable to
my interest, so I didn't watch any of it"?

